# Druckerspooldienst nicht mehr verfügbar Windows7 x64



## Jason1577 (30. November 2010)

*Druckerspooldienst nicht mehr verfügbar Windows7 x64*

Hallo,

habe folgendes problem.
Compi angemacht, will drucken, aber kein Drucker mehr da.
Windows sagt mir wenn ich den Drucker suchen will, Druckerspooldienst nicht verfügbar.
Habe in der Sys-steuerung unter Dienste ihn Manuell eingeschaltet und auf Automatisch gesetzt, aber wenn ich ihn wie gesagt Manuell einschalte, schaltet er nach paar Sekunden wieder aus.
Ist ein HP LaserJet 4L, wenn ich den USB Stecker raus und wieder rein stecke, findet er Ihn zwar kann Ihn aber nicht Installieren, da der Druckspooldienst fehlt.
Habe auch noch nen Drucker dran Epson Stylus CX6400, da ist es das gleiche Problem!
Will aber auch nicht das Windoof neu aufsetzen


----------



## Jason1577 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Druckerspooldienst nicht mehr verfügbar Windows7 x64*

keiner ne idee


----------



## W111 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Druckerspooldienst nicht mehr verfügbar Windows7 x64*



Jason1577 schrieb:


> Habe in der *Sys-steuerung unter Dienste ihn Manuell eingeschaltet* und *auf Automatisch gesetzt*, aber wenn ich ihn wie gesagt Manuell einschalte, schaltet er nach paar Sekunden wieder aus.
> Ist ein *HP LaserJet 4L*, wenn ich den *USB Stecker* raus und wieder rein stecke, findet er Ihn zwar kann Ihn aber nicht Installieren, da der Druckspooldienst fehlt.



hast du über


Windows Taste + R (= Ausführen)
services.msc
Dienstname: Spooler

den *Spooler* nur neu "gestartet" oder den "Starttyp" (rechte Maus "Eigenschaften" oder Doppelklick) auf automatisch gesetzt?

btw.

hast du auch den virtuellen LPT-Port des HP Laserjet 4L gewählt und *nicht USB *?

da der HP LJ 4L originär ja kein USB hat

oder hast du mittlerweile neu aufgesetzt


----------



## Jason1577 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Druckerspooldienst nicht mehr verfügbar Windows7 x64*

Ja habe ich alles gemacht.....
Aber der Spooler wird immer wieder ausgeschalten und sagt dann,
*Druckerspooler kann nicht hinzugefügt werden, der Lokale Spoolerdienst wird nicht ausgeführt, Neustart*......habe ich ebenfalls alles gemacht, aber nix 
Und es kommt dann noch ne Meldung, *Drucker hinzufügen kann nicht geöffnet werden, Fehler 0x000006be *


----------



## W111 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Druckerspooldienst nicht mehr verfügbar Windows7 x64*

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/946394/dehttp://support.microsoft.com/kb/946394/de

scheint ein Treiberproblem


----------



## kühlprofi (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Druckerspooldienst nicht mehr verfügbar Windows7 x64*

Lösche den Drucker.
 Lade den aktuellsten Treiber für diesen Drucker herunter. 
Starte den Spoolerdienst so oft bis er wieder gestartet ist. 
Installiere den Drucker neu. 
Pc neustarten und überprüfen. Sehr wahrscheinlich ist der Treiber korrupt.

gruss


----------



## Jason1577 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Druckerspooldienst nicht mehr verfügbar Windows7 x64*

Treiber habe ich schon x-mal gelöscht.

Das Kurriose ist ja, das Update lädt den Treiber, aber kann oder will Ihn nicht Installieren.....


----------



## Jason1577 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Druckerspooldienst nicht mehr verfügbar Windows7 x64*

Treiber habe ich schon x-mal gelöscht.

Das Kurriose ist ja, das Update lädt den Treiber, aber kann oder will Ihn nicht Installieren.....

Oder kann es auch sein, das es am Netzwerk liegt?


----------



## kühlprofi (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Druckerspooldienst nicht mehr verfügbar Windows7 x64*



Jason1577 schrieb:


> Treiber habe ich schon x-mal gelöscht.
> 
> Das Kurriose ist ja, das Update lädt den Treiber, aber kann oder will Ihn nicht Installieren.....
> 
> Oder kann es auch sein, das es am Netzwerk liegt?


 
Ich würde den Treiber manuell installieren. 

Treiber herunterladen und entpacken. danach bei der Druckerinstallation Treiber manuell suchen -> *.inf datei auswählen (im davor entpackten treiberordner) und schwupps -> installiert.


----------



## Jason1577 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Druckerspooldienst nicht mehr verfügbar Windows7 x64*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Ich würde den Treiber manuell installieren.
> 
> Treiber herunterladen und entpacken. danach bei der Druckerinstallation Treiber manuell suchen -> *.inf datei auswählen (im davor entpackten treiberordner) und schwupps -> installiert.



Da ist das Prob- auch gegeben.
Ich kann den Treiber auch nicht Manuell Installieren, da er abbricht und mir nen fehler rausgibt.

Keine Ahnung was nach dem Update passiert ist.....


----------



## W111 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Druckerspooldienst nicht mehr verfügbar Windows7 x64*

du kannst ja mal versuchen, ob dir Microsofts Fix it Lösung hilft

schätze mal, du musst den IE verwenden

Druckprobleme und -fehler


----------



## W111 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Druckerspooldienst nicht mehr verfügbar Windows7 x64*

oder

Start-Ausführen services.msc Enter

Dienste -> Druckerwarteschlange -> rechten Maustaste -> Eigenschaften -> Register Anmelden

Häkchen bei "Datenaustausch zwischen Dienst und Desktop zulassen" entfernen

Übernehmen und OK

Ordner w32x86 unter c:\win\system32\spool\drivers  umbenennen

PC neu starten

Drucker manuell neu installieren

falls das klappt, später den umbenannten Ordner (w32x86) löschen


----------

